
Aus Gov to pass laws forcing tech companies help police access encrypted msgs - stanislavb
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-12-04/encryption-whatsapp-signal-messages-explained/10580208
======
xfitm3
This is atrocious. There are numerous articles suggesting that China could be
influencing some of these policies.

[https://mobile.abc.net.au/news/2018-05-29/chinas-been-
interf...](https://mobile.abc.net.au/news/2018-05-29/chinas-been-interfering-
in-australian-politics-for-past-decade/9810236?pfmredir=sm)

------
techsin101
This just lowered my opinion of Australian government to corrupted trash

~~~
brokenmachine
You were previously uninformed.

------
mmerlin
This shows how clueless politicians are when it comes to technology.

PGP and similar are widely available since the 90's.

Mailvelope and many other OpenPGP tools exist.

This idea is as clueless as Abbotts plan to kill the NBN fibre-to-the-home
infrastructure.

Except he succeeded :-/

------
bigbluedots
I guess it is supposed to go something like this:

1\. Aus government attempts to use this law to compel Whatsapp to provide
decryption or technical assistance for same

2\. Whatsapp tells them to go away

3\. Whatsapp is banned in Australia

------
mmerlin
First Dog explains it well in cartoon style.
[https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2018/dec/05/why-
we...](https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2018/dec/05/why-we-are-
governed-by-idiots-and-you-should-be-worried)

------
brokenmachine
Is there any judicial oversight or is it just a warrantless free-for-all?

